# Brazilian white knee agressive?



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

After watchin several video's on youtube it seems Genic's are aggressive? But mine doesn't seem to be aggressive, yeah its as bald as anything, but its never bitten me or never gone into a threat pose and i handle it quite a bit.

It's also not eating atm, and i'm worried that when it starts eating again it might turn pshychotic on my hand.

but yeah, mine seems fairly docile.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

This spell of docile nature could be due to an upcoming moult. If a moult does happen, think carefully before you attempt handling as they are said to be quite a defensive species. Personally I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Well I think some people just annoy Ts with their presence lol

Quite a few of my more 'aggressive' just aren't aggressive.

Plus, I don't think there are aggressive spiders, they are just being defencive, if you annoy the spidey you gonna get a bit of that. I don't go around prodding and poking my Ts, so they don't seem so bad. But as Willenium said just be carefull, they can change very quickly.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Could be because most of the videos on youtube are spider poking videos :bash: 


What colour is the baldy bum? If its dark/black thats a sign of a moult (as is not eating) so you might be better not handling her for a while.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

its still pinky/white with a black line down the middle.
could post pics.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Handling any tarantula isnt to be condoned but thats your prerogative. Tarantula are often referred to as aggressive but to the most part that's defensive action. However as these are aggressive eaters it would be quite easy for your A. geniculata to think of your hand as a food item and you might expect a painful (mechanical) bite from these giants.
A. geniculata are known to be a little aggressive and fast. I have 3, one's as fast and furious as I'd expect a hunter to be, the other 2 are fairly laid back but all are capable of moving very fast in short bursts and are big eaters.
If any of your Ts show signs of bare abdomens, its a sign they are flicking more than usual. That suggests something is wrong, perhaps too much disturbance, not good conditions or it might be explained by something perfectly normal.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm, well i also bought a heatmat for it but the heatmat is 8x8 so its to big for the little vivarium or w/e, the vivarium is 25cm long i think. the heatmat is exo terra and i want to put it on the back but i cant as its to big, plus it says for glass terrariums only and also i dont have a thing for it incase it overheats unless its installed in the heatmat

any help would be sooo great


----------



## Cleo (Apr 10, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> its still pinky/white with a black line down the middle.
> could post pics.


 
That black line you can see is actually it's heart. My genic isn't really defensive, but as stated she's a big eater. She's mistaken my hand for food once or twice when I've been doing maintenance, but luckily after she pounced and touched my hand, she decided I wasn't food so didn't bite...phew!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

It really depends on the spider itself i have a really docile OBT but a really aggressive B.emilia. All spiders can be unpredictable so as with any animal always watch what the animal is doing and never "force" it to do anything. Tbh i dont think genics should be handled as i have known some to flip out and really go ape. These species also grow to a largish size so yet again handling is prob not a good idea. I only handle my G.rosea and G.aureostriata prob once a fortnight and usually for demos if any of them show me that they really dont wana do it i leave them to it. If any of them have a bald bum i also dont handle as i cannot read them if they try to flick hairs as this is their 1st defence. Afterall Ts are a wild animal and can never be tamed as such. Also they are relatively delicate and even a small fall can cause them to rupture an abdomen and believe me u really wouldnt want that to happen because most of the time they do bleed to death.
At the end of the day it is your choice but if u wanted a "handleable" T i would of gone for a smaller species.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I have had my genic from a sling, and it has fascinated me for all of the 8 months i have had it. I gave it its 3rd re-house 3 days ago and it has spent hours today making its house its home. But due to its "enthusiastic" feeding instinct, and readiness to flick (my hands are still tingling from the re-homing) I would be very reluctant to offer it my hand for a casual walk. Far better to enjoy it through the glass in its own untroubled environment. :flrt:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Handling any tarantula isnt to be condoned but thats your prerogative. Tarantula are often referred to as aggressive but to the most part that's defensive action. However as these are aggressive eaters it would be quite easy for your A. geniculata to think of your hand as a food item and you might expect a painful (mechanical) bite from these giants.


Exactly. In my experience most "aggressive" T's are mainly hungry. My salmon pink and t.blondi will jump anything in its tank including tongs if they are hungry. When they are not hungry they just run away.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

My A geniculata is just about the most aggessive eater i have. She is also very fast and occasionally (when hungry) damned aggressive towards anything that moves.

When people ask about the dangers of handling their tarantulas my thoughts immediately turn to the tarantula itself. They are in infinately more danger than we are. The risks from dropping from height are obvious but the danger of literally and unintentionally throwing your spider across the room after it has sunk its fangs into you should not be underestimated. They are not a pet that should be handled.


----------



## Dawson1989 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a little juvenile A.Geniculata around 3 inches and shes the nicest T i have, never flicked and im pretty sure she ejoys coming out for a walk as i never have to coax her on to my hand. Wether she will be so lovely when fully grown im not so sure but atm im enjoying a stunning and calm T.


----------

